# Best Harness for Longer Coat??



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been using a Curli brand harness on Willow. The harness is great but now with her longer coat I think it makes her mat more on her chest and leg pits. I'm wondering what brand harness those of you with a longer coated dog are using and if it would work any better in regards to matting than the Curli.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I never have found a good harness for a Hav in full coat. :-(


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Step-In Leash
Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Step-In Leash Small Puppy (Lime Green, S) : Pet Supplies

This one was recommended by someone (sorry can't remember who) on a recent thread. I have used it for a couple weeks and it has greatly reduced matting. It took a couple of tries to get the sizing right, but I'm satisfied with it.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky is in his natural long coat. We use the Kurgo harness:





It works great and causes no significant matting. It has attachment points for a leash (not included) at both the shoulder and chest so it provides a lot of flexibility. We use it at least twice a day on his walkies. Highly recommended. We do spend about 10 minutes a day combing him out.

Ricky weighs about 15 pounds and we use the "small" size.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Ricky's Popi and Chi-Chi's Mom. I'll check them out.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Have the same problem. Have 3 various sizes of curli and loved them. Then came the matts. I will try one of the ones listed above.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Step-In Leash
> Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Step-In Leash Small Puppy (Lime Green, S) : Pet Supplies
> 
> This one was recommended by someone (sorry can't remember who) on a recent thread. I have used it for a couple weeks and it has greatly reduced matting. It took a couple of tries to get the sizing right, but I'm satisfied with it.


I am the one using the rolled leather dog harness. I had Loki in a small but after his haircut today I may order an xs. He seems so tiny.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Barbara Levy said:


> I had Loki in a small but after his haircut today I may order an xs. He seems so tiny.


ound: When we give Ricky a bath and all wet, he looks like a Chihuahua!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> ound: When we give Ricky a bath and all wet, he looks like a Chihuahua!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Don't yu sat dat 'bout my brudder! 
We R cute and tuff wet or dry! 
Wuv,
Stanley Frederick


----------

